# 2004 GTO Spare tire



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I am trying to find a spare wheel/tire for my car and it is being a bit more difficult to find one at a reasonable price(under 200 is what I am looking for) seen them for about 1k and that is not fees able for me. Anyone know where I can buy one locally or order one, was searching through forums too but didn't have much luck. If someone knows where local I do live in middle TN


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

A GRAND for a SPARE?!? Is it made of gold? LOL. I'd just as soon go to tirerack.com and get an el cheapo rim and wheel. I gotta believe you can do that for less than $350.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

04-06 GTO NEW SPARE TIRE RIM ONLY FITS C5 C6 CORVETTE | eBay

This is so funny i had to post it!


----------



## Ls1.Goat (Jan 22, 2012)

GuatoLT1 said:


> 04-06 GTO NEW SPARE TIRE RIM ONLY FITS C5 C6 CORVETTE | eBay
> 
> This is so funny i had to post it!


The sad part is someone has bought one lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Try Cleveland Pick-a-part. They have a good selection of used GTO parts


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Try Cleveland Pick-a-part. They have a good selection of used GTO parts


Will do thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I gave away my space set of rims last year. 2 were curbed and the other 2 were decent. Hell, you can probally find a whole set with tires for under $500 any day of the week on CL


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hard to get a full sized tire in the trunk. . .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Hard to get a full sized tire in the trunk. . .


Bad reading comprehension on my part. I saw spare... but then when I heard the price I assumed a full spare set of wheels/tires. Should of read the whole thing.

Either way, the doughnuts should be easy to find under $1000 LOL... probally under $100.

If Cleveland doesn't have them try fParts.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a spare tire/wheel from an 05 GTO willing to sell. Let me know.


----------



## 559mcgto6.0 (Apr 5, 2012)

SWGOAT said:


> I have a spare tire/wheel from an 05 GTO willing to sell. Let me know.


I will gladly purchase. I pm-ed u


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

I know this is an older thread... sorry... but I'm looking for a spare tire at the moment. I found that eBay ad for $999 awhile back too and thought to myself WTF? But if you read the description:

THIS ITEM IS ON BACKORDER AT GM. DO NOT ORDER. PRICE WILL CHANGE BACK WHEN THE RIM IS AVAILABLE AGAIN. PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL ASKING IF IT'S AVAILABLE. IF THE PRICE IS $999 THEN IT IS NOT. 

If anyone still has one for sale... please let me know.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Ls1.Goat said:


> The sad part is someone has bought one lol


The sad part is you can't read...



> NOTE: THIS ITEM IS ON BACKORDER AT GM. DO NOT ORDER. PRICE WILL CHANGE BACK WHEN THE RIM IS AVAILABLE AGAIN. PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL ASKING IF IT'S AVAILABLE. IF THE PRICE IS $999 THEN IT IS NOT.


----------

